# Church Planting - Eastern Virginia



## W.C. Dean (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello everyone. As I've noted before, I live in Gloucester County, Virginia. It is north of busy Hampton Roads and east of Richmond. As I became a Presbyterian I realized that options are extremely slim for conservative Calvinist and Presbyterian families in my neck of the woods. These are not exact, but I have some crude maps drawn up:





^ Once again, rough estimate. If you live somewhere in this area of Virginia however, there are two churches that have Reformed Confessions of Faith within a fair distance. One is an Anglican church (ACNA) that uses the 39 Articles. One is a Southern Baptist church that uses the 1689. As far as I know, the Southern Baptist church is faithful to its confession. I am unsure about the Anglican church. Matters are especially worse for you if you live on the Eastern shore. Now, I do not doubt that I, as a conservative and Calvinist Presbyterian, am in a religious minority in this part of the state, but I suspect that in this area there must some families who believe like me. I am blessed to live in Gloucester, and have about an hour drive down south to an OPC in York County, but not everyone gets that luxury.

I am also an exclusive Psalmodist, and while I in good conscience attend a hymn-singing church, I know some EP families prefer to find a church with similar views. Once again, a rough estimate, but most likely if you live somewhere in these red counties, you must travel over an hour (or more, for me it's about 3 hours) for an EP church.





What is a good way for a laymen to attempt to gauge interest for a church plant in their area? Does anyone know if other conservative Presbyterian churches, or EP congregations have been planted in eastern Virginia, but failed? Thank you for any advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 14, 2020)

We had visitors from Williamsburg who attended some flavor of solid, reformed church, Baptist? I'd visited the PCA church while in town for a class and understood their avoidance.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Sep 14, 2020)

@Timmay attends a PCA in either Williamsburg or James City so that's why I left the county off the map, in case they were solid.


----------



## Timmay (Sep 14, 2020)

jwithnell said:


> We had visitors from Williamsburg who attended some flavor of solid, reformed church, Baptist? I'd visited the PCA church while in town for a class and understood their avoidance.



What PCA church and when was this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmay (Sep 14, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Hello everyone. As I've noted before, I live in Gloucester County, Virginia. It is north of busy Hampton Roads and east of Richmond. As I became a Presbyterian I realized that options are extremely slim for conservative Calvinist and Presbyterian families in my neck of the woods. These are not exact, but I have some crude maps drawn up:
> 
> View attachment 7414
> 
> ...



There is possibly a new ARP church plant coming in upper James City County/New Kent.

A retired PCA elder/chaplain is a part of it and they are looking at a gentlemen from WTS to be a minister. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Original Secession (Sep 16, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Hello everyone. As I've noted before, I live in Gloucester County, Virginia. It is north of busy Hampton Roads and east of Richmond. As I became a Presbyterian I realized that options are extremely slim for conservative Calvinist and Presbyterian families in my neck of the woods. These are not exact, but I have some crude maps drawn up:
> 
> View attachment 7414
> 
> ...




Have you ever checked out Tabb Street in Petersburg brother? They aren't EP but they have some EP folks. I am on pretty good terms with a ruling elder there. I can get y'all in touch.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Sep 16, 2020)

@The Original Secession I have not but I will look them up. I live over an hour away from Petersburg however.


----------

